# youtube problem



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

When I listen to anything on utube, the sound breaks up. It is like when you have a bad phone connection and keep losing the connection. When I play music off my hard drive, it is very clear with no breakups. How can I fix this


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sounds like you connection is not fast enough. What is your internet speed? Have you checked it lately?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Not sure how to check it. They installed it today when I moved back home after after the flood.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I called cox and they reflashed my modem. My speed is 89.59 mbps download and upload is 12.47 mbps. Utube is better now.


----------

